# boat stability with high casting decks



## seaarc (Apr 22, 2008)

I see all of yall puting these casting decks on these small boats and wonder about the stability the boats have. I watched the you tube video by pwb and dont know about all the rocking back and forth when he was walking around on the deck. The bass boats I have had in the past were alot more stabil than this and wonder if the high decks on these boats is such a good idea. A lot of you have done this with your boats. What are your real feelings about the decks now that you have fished out of them for a while? The reason I'm concerned is my daughter may go fishing with me some and I worry about tossing her or me into the drink and maybe hitting our head on the way down. I am thinking more of a Basstracker crappie set up with the seats down low with an open floor plan would be more safe for these style of boats. By the way the boat I have is a MV1448 Sea Arc with two benches and a little deck up front.

I also have some ideas about making them more stabil and would like some opinions on my ideas. I was thinking more weight in the center line of the boat and more up front ie. two batteries lined up towards the front of the craft and gas tank centered in the rear as well as adding extra foatation down the sides of the craft. Would this help keep the boat from rocking back and forth so much? I may be totally wrong here don't know just thinking out loud. What do you guys think.

Thanks Dave


----------



## fowlmood77 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have walked all over my boat along the edges with no problems. I fish with my yellow lab and miniature pincher that stay up front with me 90 % of the time no problems except for it being a little crowded sometimes. I have been doing alot of "dock shooting" for crappie where I sit cross legged up front on the edge and lean over to get near the water to shoot jigs under docks. So I feel pretty safe with mine. Stability really comes from the width of your boat. As far as adding weight, keeping everything centered is best. If you add up front it will make it harder on the motor to plane the boat out. As far as floatation, the majority of the floatation is from the displacement of the boat on the water. Floatation in the boat is really just there in case it gets swampped. Just my 2 cents


----------



## redbug (Apr 22, 2008)

If your daughter is younger I would go with the open floor plan and make sure she has her pfd on at all times.
I had a 15 ft bass boat with the raised decks it was fairly stable when i was by myself but if a second person was in the back it became a little hairy
I spent most of my time on the butt seat

Wayne


----------



## seaarc (Apr 22, 2008)

Fowlmood77,
What are the specs on your boat? Would'nt weight up front make it easier to get on plane? Right now I have no weight up front and the boat will not get on plane with a 8 horse motor. Thanks for your input.
Dave


----------



## seaarc (Apr 22, 2008)

Redbug,
She's 13 but not the most gracfull person if you know what I mean.


----------



## sccamper (Apr 22, 2008)

seaarc said:


> Redbug,
> She's 13 but not the most gracfull person if you know what I mean.




Boy I feel your pain there! 
Mine wont sit still while Im standing and I always fell shaky. Im alright by myself.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Apr 22, 2008)

seaarc said:


> Fowlmood77,
> What are the specs on your boat? Would'nt weight up front make it easier to get on plane? Right now I have no weight up front and the boat will not get on plane with a 8 horse motor. Thanks for your input.
> Dave



By on plane I mean perfect. Not nose up, but not plowing either. If you are nose up now, yeah weight would help you out. I would only add a little at a time i.e. one batt then two until you got it just right. My TRACKER has a casting deck, trolling motor and batt up front, which tends to make it a little heavy in the bow. I have plans to move the batt when time becomes available.


----------



## pbw (Apr 22, 2008)

The stability of my boat has changed now I have battery/motor mounted its a little better.

I see you are in louisville are you near McNeely Park? I'm very close and go fishing there often I could call/ring next time I'm out and you could see for yourself.


----------



## redbug (Apr 22, 2008)

seaarc said:


> Redbug,
> She's 13 but not the most gracfull person if you know what I mean.


At 13 you should be okay.. i dont think that texting her friends will cause too much shaking in the boat.


----------



## seaarc (Apr 22, 2008)

pbw,

I sent you a pm.

Dave


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 22, 2008)

seaarc, pbw,

I'm still planning on making atrip to McNeely this summer, if the gas prices don't go sky-high. Maybe us and alumacraftjoe could get together for a mini-tourney maybe...or just go fishing for the heck of it


----------



## seaarc (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me. Got two more nights to work then I'll be on vacation for a while lookin to do some fishin. The mods may have to wait a while. Wait a second I just had a idea :idea: if I get all this experience together at one time heck we could have the ole Sea Arc decked out in what a couple hours :wink: :wink: 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome seaarc! I am just across the river in Jeffersonville and work in Louisville.


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> seaarc, pbw,
> 
> I'm still planning on making atrip to McNeely this summer, if the gas prices don't go sky-high. Maybe us and alumacraftjoe could get together for a mini-tourney maybe...or just go fishing for the heck of it



If that happens, Let me know the dates.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2008)

> if I get all this experience together at one time heck we could have the ole Sea Arc decked out in what a couple hours



Lol, but you should know that pbw is in charge of safety. Here's his "Safety First" self-portrait:
(sorry, couldn't resist pbw  )






A get-together at McNeely may have to wait for me until after school (where I work) gets out at the end of May. But it wopuld be cool for all of us to meet and do some fishin'


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2008)

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > seaarc, pbw,
> ...



Sure will! 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 23, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> seaarc, pbw,
> 
> I'm still planning on making atrip to McNeely this summer, if the gas prices don't go sky-high. Maybe us and alumacraftjoe could get together for a mini-tourney maybe...or just go fishing for the heck of it




Sounds like a great idea to me! Planning on checking out McNeely lake this summer as well after seeing all of pbw's pics!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > seaarc, pbw,
> ...



Me too, plus I like the looks of having the dock right beside the ramp. Heck, I think I could just pull the boat off the trailer (and load it) with just a rope.


----------



## seaarc (Apr 23, 2008)

I think pbw is missing in action. He's probably on McNeely catching all the fish before i can get there.


----------



## Jim (Apr 23, 2008)

seaarc said:


> I think pbw is missing in action. He's probably on McNeely catching all the fish before i can get there.




When is his wife due?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2008)

Due date is mid-June I believe. And he probably is catching all the fish! :shock:


----------

